# Big breasted babywearing... with a newborn!



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I need help. I loved the pouch when DD was a few months old, but this time I'm envisioning the need to sling from day 1, as I'll have a toddler to chase too and will need to be hands-free. As you can imagine, the J cups are quite an obstacle to comfortable babywearing for both mama and baby!

I don't have the patience for a wrap, and I think the cuppage issue gets in the way of successful ring-slinging with me - it always slips no matter what I do and I'm snugging it up every five minutes.

Does anyone have experience? Tips? Something I should try other than the KKAFP and Hotsling I already have? I wouldn't know how to wear a newborn with those either.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

hmmm...you could try front-carry in and ABC. I did this with a friend's newborn. You can either keep the tiny babe low, so that the head is below the breasts. Of course, you can do that with a pouch, as well.

That said, you may just want to try a different type of ring sling. I've not had trouble with my maya slipping, the fabric texture helps with it, I think.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

It seems to me like a ring sling works better for very large breasted women. Did the KKAFP seem to stretch around your breasts at all? It seems like stretch might help. Ooh, I know! You need a MamaBaby from MW! It's a ring sling, but the rings are really small and it definitely doesn't slip. It's made out of soft cotton interlock (like a nice tshirt) and really, once you get it adjusted, you don't have to mess with it much because it just stretches around the baby. this is really one of my favorite slings with a newborn. Very easy learning curve, feels great, easy to nurse in, and you can use two of them crossed for a wrap effect if you want.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Oooh, do you have a link for that TH?


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Here you go: http://store.peppermint.com/mama-baby.html


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I would get a ring sling from sleepingbaby.net and then a mei tei. Willow lived in the mei tei during her first few weeks. She loved tummy to tummy and was always asleep in it and it was definately the most comfortable of all my carriers and doesnt reak havok on the breasts :LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
I would get a ring sling from sleepingbaby.net and then a mei tei. Willow lived in the mei tei during her first few weeks. She loved tummy to tummy and was always asleep in it and it was definately the most comfortable of all my carriers and doesnt reak havok on the breasts :LOL


Oooooh thanks for chiming in Tiff







What's the difference of the sleeping baby sling, the type of shoulder? The pleated?

I am wondering if I would have enough wearwithall to try a mei tei and really use it.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

TH - do you have a picture of your system with a newborn in the T2T? I'm wondering if the support would help keep a small baby up there amidst all the... fullness.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Um, I think there might be one in the gallery. i just had new pics taken by a professional and am waiting on them, but when I have them I will be able to show this position with the adorable 3-week old baby I had for the instructional shots. But yes, you can do it in a single pouch, two pouches, or a pouch plus Support.


----------



## santina (Jun 4, 2005)

I know you said no wraps, but that is what I loved. I have the same problem as you and I used a strechy wrap. I didn't think there was too much of a learning curve and they are very popable.

Off the topic... Have you had any luck finding nursing bras? I still can't find any. I just found a web page that explains how to turn your normal bra into a nursing bra.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Have you seen Bravado's new bra for very large cup sizes? It's totally different thatn their other styles, fabric, design, everything. It's supposed to be really good. Here it is http://www.bravadodesigns.com/supreme_desc.html

I do think a Moby wrap could be a good choice for you. Stretchy wraps are really nice with newborns around the house--you can just tie it on kind of as your shirt, popping the baby in and out as needed.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Oooooh thanks for chiming in Tiff







What's the difference of the sleeping baby sling, the type of shoulder? The pleated?

I am wondering if I would have enough wearwithall to try a mei tei and really use it.









yeah i really really love the shoulder of the sleepingbaby.net sling... i almost always get it on comfortably the first try and it cups my shoulder nicely without falling too far down my arm!


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

I am an H cup and I use a Moby with no problems at all! While it does cross your chest the baby is in front of the crossing so you don't get the spread boobage look! :LOL Plus a Moby is sooooo comfy for both baby and mommy! Mine falls asleep after 10 mins every single time!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *santina*
I know you said no wraps, but that is what I loved. I have the same problem as you and I used a strechy wrap. I didn't think there was too much of a learning curve and they are very popable.

Off the topic... Have you had any luck finding nursing bras? I still can't find any. I just found a web page that explains how to turn your normal bra into a nursing bra.









Yes - the only ones made for my (our!) size are Fancee Free. You can get them through Lady Grace (catalog and online). In England they also have Royce bras, but I've had the misfortune of ordering them and discovering they don't hold up as well.

Back on topic, I really wonder what the learning curve is with a Moby. I mean I am really, extremely uncoordinated :LOL...


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Julia, the Moby is really very easy to use. It comes with step-by-step photos for how to tie it on. You just do a pocket wrap cross without the baby in it, then you can pop the baby in and out as needed. It's a waste of a stretchy wrap to re-tie everytime you want to use it, especially at home.

More super-large cup nursing bra choices: Jeunique
I hear good things about the Goddess bra but I think it only goes up to H.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
Have you seen Bravado's new bra for very large cup sizes? It's totally different thatn their other styles, fabric, design, everything. It's supposed to be really good. Here it is http://www.bravadodesigns.com/supreme_desc.html

I do think a Moby wrap could be a good choice for you. Stretchy wraps are really nice with newborns around the house--you can just tie it on kind of as your shirt, popping the baby in and out as needed.









I have just discovered those new Bravados and I really like them. I'm pregnant, but not really using it for its nursing function yet. (DS still nurses, but only at night when I don't wear a bra anyway.)

Julia, I am rather large busted and mostly used a wrap when Niels was tiny. I think they are worth the effort of learning to use, especially if you need both hands free to toddler wrangle! I've never tried the moby, but it does look very cozy to me.


----------

